# Galveston Surf & Bay wade fishing guide...



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

.....And, how has the oil spill affected things?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

derek lechler http://www.captdereklechler.com/

Blake Sartor 832-385-201 2

both of them are great, no ill effects from spill


----------

